# San Francisco/Burlingame Herf is ON



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Hello all,

TODAY is the San Francisco-Burlingame Herf at Carters in Burlingame. So far on board is Davis (dyj48), Par, Montecristo #2 (Aaron) and Carter....


Pm me right away if anyone else is interested.....


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> TODAY is the San Francisco-Burlingame Herf at Carters in Burlingame. So far on board is Davis (dyj48), Par, Montecristo #2 (Aaron) and Carter....
> 
> Pm me right away if anyone else is interested.....


Sort of short notice for those of us who have to travel some distance. Wish I could have been there:tg

Don't forget Tahoe!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Folks,

i had a great time. Thanks for the cigars -way too nice. 
Next time i'll come prepared with a nice selection for the botl's... 

The RyJ Short Churchill that was gifted to me was absolutely fantastic.

may i suggest a repeat herf sometime next week at that place in palo alto? My week is wide open so please let me know what day works for you.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I didn't even notice this post yesterday. Just wanted Carter (& Bob), Davis and Par to know I had a great time. Really enjoyed talking about cigars, cars and whatever else we talked about. 

Davis, thanks for bringing the Chinese food, it was really good. Thanks for the cigars as well.

Par, it was nice meeting you and thanks for the excellent cigar.

Carter, I enjoyed hanging out with you again and thanks for letting us use your place. It was nice to smoke indoors for a change. Thanks for the cigars as well.

Let me know when you guys want to do it again. That place in palo alto sounds pretty cool.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Just a great time by all....what did we talk about?

Cigars, Las Vegas, Fast Cars, Movie systems, travel and more cigars....

Although having a cigar is incredible, what's better is having a cigar with a bunch of gorillas from CS.

Special thanks again to Cartier (Carter) for loaning his place and being able to smoke indoors!!!

Great hanging with Aaron (Montecristo #2) as usual, Par for the first time and with Bob, Carter's stepdad, another long time cigar smoker....

Marianne....sorry, we'll definitely let you know earlier next time, it came together really quickly.....


Any of you gorillas coming in to the city, let us know and we'll try to pull something together. San Francisco is a great hangout....


----------



## steve k. (Dec 18, 2006)

damn, i missed it. i guess I have to wait for the next one.

steve k.


----------

